# the end of the rope



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

I have ibs, summer diarrhea and winter now constipation. I suffre cause all this under fear, can`t go out alone, need everywhere someone to go with me, otherwise I get stomach pain and heart racing till 160 aminute. I`m frustraited, this is all too much for me. I live alone, and get my attacks at home alone, then I need someone to take me to my Doctor, alone I can`t. I loosed too much weight, I`m week and can`t take it anymore.I need help and have noowhere to go, I need that everyone comes to me, cause my body can`t crry me anymore with that underweight. I`m depressed cause all of theis, noone understands me and I feel alone in this world. I was always pushed away from others cause I was all of my life sick. I can`t take it anymore. I f someone is in my situation of was please tell me how you overcome this, mostly people have someone, but I have no family, no noone. Please help. Ilanit2.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

Please don't feel that you are alone, llanit2.... we all have experienced episodes of anxiety and panic such as what you describe.Most of the people here are very kind, caring and giving.... and it's OK to vent if you need to...cuz we've all done that too.There IS help.First it is important that you get a diagnosis from a qualified physician. There are lots of ways that you can help to combat your anxiety. But before you pick & choose among treatment/therapy options.... talk to your doctor first.I suffer from a variety of behavioral health issues from generalized anxiety disorder to panic disorder, clinical depression and something that is not real well known yet... called Dyslimbia... which in effect means that my emotional system has a short-circuit in it and I have difficulty controlling my emotions.Once you have consulted a physician about your anxiety issues..... then he/she will outline available therapies/treatments for you.... the least invasive of which is relaxation therapy, followed by "Talk Therapy" with a trusted licensed therapist... and sometimes medication is needed as it is for me.Sweetie... take a deep breath.... blow it out slowly..... take another deep breath and blow it it out slowly.... then put your hand on your gut where I suspect you feel most of your anxiety.... take one more deep long slow breath.... and blow it out slowly once again....... focus on your breathing.... breathing shallowly and rapidly causes carbon dioxide to build up in your bloodstream... and that is what accounts for the feelings of anxiety.... consciously try to focus on your breathing if you can... and at the same time... tell yourself that you are going to be just fine.... and everything is going to be OK... You're a good person.... in fact you're a great person..... and you can learn how to control how you feel about yourself and how you react to these feelings of anxiety.Then give yourself a big hug and do something nice for yourself like take a long, luxurious warm bath... put on some soothing music that you like... breathe slowly, calmly, deeply .....close your eyes....and just give your anxiety away.And if you feel like crying... go ahead and let the tears flow... there is a biochemical reason why that may help you to feel better.I've been suicidal before due to anxiety and depression as well as dyslimbia.... and I can tell you that ... it can get better for you. Take care... vent anytime you feel the need... and see your doctor and tell them about what you are feeling and experiencing so that they can help you get started on a plan of treatment so that you can feel better.Love, Evie


----------



## mclark (Feb 11, 2003)

Hi llanit2. I read your post earlier this evening and it concerned me greatly. I was unable to find the words that would put you at ease. I could not sleep thinking that you were feeling so alone, so I got up to try and assure you everything would be o.k. I am so glad that Essence Tries got here ahead of me. Very sage advice, and comforting words she has to offer. I hope you will take her advice and seek the appropriate course of action. I tried to find information on the www. for support groups in Israel, but I'm afraid I came up short. You may want to look this up in your phone directory. If there is a group near you, you may want to see about attending a meeting. Sharing these problems with others who go through the same hard times, may take some of the burden off your shoulders. If not, we will always be here for you.you are not alone llanti2. I hope you feel a little bit better







Go see your doctor, and get well soon







Mike


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

Hello Mike and Evie, thank you so much for your encouraging words, and yes i`m do feeling kind better today. I have talked with my family Doctor and she wanted for me to get a Psychotherapie threatment that i can talk with, she wants to find for me aPsychotherapist. Or Psychiatrist wh o is doing also Psychotherapy. I got it in the past and it was very helpfull, but now it is difficult while I`m not leaving the house alone, only around my block when it is nice wheater. I only wish I will get better. I went through something like this in the past and went out of it, but now I`m more weak mentally I guess and also physically. Evie, I`ll try your breathing you told me about, once I had a bad anxitie attack so I called mental emergence in the middle of the night and she let do some breathing exercitings whitch I for got how to do this after a long time. You both ok now? You overcame it all?Take care and I wish you all the good blessings and health and happyness. Love Ilana, Ilanit2.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

Illan,Yeeheeyeh tov. Ani mayveen, veh ani yodayah sheh IBS loh tov, avahl, aht sareekh lizkor yeeheeyeh tov.Yom veh yom.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

Yes, my Dear...llanit2..... I am much better now. But this kind of healing takes time.... don't give up.... just keep working hard at trying to get better.... and it WILL happen for you too.I understand completely how scarely this feels at times.... talk to us here anytime you need to.. OK?Love, Evie


----------



## mclark (Feb 11, 2003)

Hi llanit2. You sound much better than the other evening. I am glad to hear that you have gone to see your doctor, and that she is refering you to a therapist. I am presently seeing a therapist to treat my anxiety, I am also taking a drug called effexor, which I find has helped my depression considerably. Keep us informed, let us know how you are progressing







mike


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

Hi Evie, Hi Mike,it is so sweet from you both for your concern for me, and being there for me, thank you.Today came my volontaire girl and she took me out to the mall to buy food and food for my Bunny. I had sadly to give away my sweet guinea pig, cause I had not strenght for two caches ever day or two days, and no plays in my small room too. But now he is at a good plays, I`m glad for him. Hope he gets used to it fast, with other gunea pigs together. They treat them good in our pet store, they know me, but still I miss him now. I have to take care for my Bunny Chico, they are all so cute.I only hope it will not more long time to take for the Therapist, but I was really happy to go out finally, my volontaire will come tomorror again and bring a friend of her, she said so I can have twice a week someone to come to me, one day she, the other day her friend. I think this is very nice from her to help me.I wish you both all the best and G-d bless you and take care. Ilana.


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

Shalom Jack,todah bshwil hamilim hatovim mimchah, ani smechah she yesh Anashim she ichpat lahem. Ani meachelet lechah col tuv ve harbe briut. Ilana.


----------



## mclark (Feb 11, 2003)

Hi llana, I'm just checking in to say hello. Hope you are doing better. Keep your spirits up..........Mike


----------



## mclark (Feb 11, 2003)

Illana, it has been a while since you have checked in with us.Please let us know how you are doing........Mike


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

Hello Mike, thank you for asking about me, I`m doing better, hope u r ok too. I had sent u a private message or to ur email add, don`t remember exactly, maybe u didn`t received it, also have my email add put in there. Take care and stay strong, Ilana.


----------



## mclark (Feb 11, 2003)

Hi llana,Just checking in on you.I hope you have found a good doctor or support group in your area.I'm sorry, I did not recieve an e-mail or PM.If you would like to try again, just PM me and I will send you my e-mail address.Hope you are well.Mike







haven't forgotten about you


----------



## SeaRay190 (Apr 25, 2003)

llanit2,Hey buddy, i read what you are going through and its pretty bad! GOOD NEWS...you will beat this and move on with a normal life. you know why? Because i went through the exact same thing you are 3 years ago. I was in college and living alone and everything you described happened to me. they put me on all medicines and and treatment. it didnt help a whole lot so i got myself off everything and decided not to let it rule me an more. its the hardest thing to do, belive me, but so many people do it. I am not a miracle case. Its all in your head! nothing will happen to you. you are not going to die, or be doomed. once you realize that during an attack, it will help you acknowledge that you can take a step forward and get your life back. I did it and so can you. Im not saying get off your medication. Just start believing in your inner stregnth, but most important always believe in GOD, he has the best planned for your future and this is just an obstacle. YOU CAN DO IT!!


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

Hello Mike,I have send you now two messages, one is a private message with my email, the other to your email through the ibs group, they don`t show your email, in both you have my email add. Hope you` doing well. Let me know if you got the messages, thank you, Ilana. ilanit2


----------

